# I'd like to lose 5-10lbs.



## Verient (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm currently 122lbs. I know I'm not fat, but I'm bigger than I'd like to be. 
I don't really know much about weight loss, but I was told that your BMR rate was useful as it tells you how much cals your body would burn if you did absolutely nothing all day.

My BMR is 1411 cals per day.
So I'm eating 1300 cals per day. I'm eating 3 meals a day with as much snacks as I like, and tbh, I've never really eaten this much. I'm making sure I drink more water and I also make sure I do a little exercise every day. I'd go running, but I hate running in front of people and I live in a town, so it's hard.

I'm only 16 if this helps, and vegetarian.

So will I lose weight slowly or am I just totally off track?
xx


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian too! That's a great lifestyle to start! 
I think you are doing the right things... but if you don't like to exercise in front of people you can buy a workout DVD and do it at home! I love workout videos, help me to stay in shape and with them you can have your own rhythm.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Aug 8, 2009)

First thing is first: in order to lose weight, you have to have a calorie deficit of what your body needs to maintain your current weight and the limited amount of calories you take in to lose weight.  If your bmr is 1411, and you eat 1300 calories a day, your weight loss will be very slow, due to the fact you are creating a deficit of a little more than 100 calories a day, or 700 calories a week, on your diet alone... Keep in mind, it takes 3500 calories to burn 1 pound. Now, with that being said, it is important that you do NOT go below 1200 calories a day, because your body will store fat in overdrive mode thinking you're starving yourself. Keep doing what you're doing, and you'll be okay.  However, to get a more accurate estimate you need to take into considerationg you level of activity.  Do you exercise? Exercise will speed up the process due to the extra calories you burn.  Try this calculator Calorie Calculator - Daily Caloric Needs, it will give you a more realistic take on where you are right now and what you need to do, calories wise.  I know that it seems like it's going to take forever, but keep doing what you're doing, and add some exercise in there, you'll get there


----------



## Verient (Aug 12, 2009)

So if I eat 1300 a day will I lose weight? I really don't understand it lol. And also, what happens if you eat out and can't count calories? x


----------



## Sass (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_So if I eat 1300 a day will I lose weight? I really don't understand it lol. And also, what happens if you eat out and can't count calories? x_

 
No, you need to eat 1411 calories in order to lose weight.  If you eat below it you will lose weight slowly or gain.  Do you workout at all?  That will help to speed up the weight loss process.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually you have to create a 500 calorie defeceit in your daily calories, thats what I was told by a trainer, and I read it in different articles. I think you shouldnt go any lower than 1,200 for your daily function for your body, but you should up your calories a bit when you work out.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a year younger than you are and also a Vegetarian. I know i lost a ton of weight going vegetarian and belly dancing too! i would be way to embarrassed to go to classes so i went to youtube and did belly dance fitness, it worked amazing!! I lost 2 pounds a week with that and dieting.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_So if I eat 1300 a day will I lose weight? I really don't understand it lol. And also, what happens if you eat out and can't count calories? x_

 
What I do is if I eat out I try to see if there's something healthy and get that if it looks good.  If I eat out for lunch for example at dinner I'll have a light meal.  I don't eat breakfast but I do eat lunch and dinner and one meal I'll have will be light and the next regular and in between that if I get hungry I will have healthy food like fruits, veggies, yogurt etc.


----------

